
 France hits Apple with record €1.1 billion fine for monopoly practices - notRobot
https://www.rt.com/business/483219-france-slaps-apple-with-fine/
======
notRobot
Probably a better source:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/technology/france-
apple-a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/technology/france-apple-
antitrust-fine.html)

HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22598051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22598051)

